# No pull harness



## Geoffb (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi, I’m new to the forum so apologies if this subject has been covered before. We have a lively 6 month old male Vizsla and he has outgrown his original harness. We would like to get him a good no pull harness to help with his training but don’t know where to start as there is so much choice. He’s quite large for his breed and extremely strong already. Any recommendations would be welcome. Many thanks


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

Geoffb said:


> Hi, I’m new to the forum so apologies if this subject has been covered before. We have a lively 6 month old male Vizsla and he has outgrown his original harness. We would like to get him a good no pull harness to help with his training but don’t know where to start as there is so much choice. He’s quite large for his breed and extremely strong already. Any recommendations would be welcome. Many thanks


From my own experience with my 13 month old mega-strong boy https://www.vizslaforums.com/30-training-behaviour/20730-gentle-leader-mouth-halter-harness.html#post160494 Hope this helps :wink


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Those around the muzzle leaders seem to work but be aware that they do not give you nearly the control over him that you need. If he sees a squirrel or suffers some other temporary loss of sanity, it's you and that impressively thin ribbon around his muzzle and all that energy that separates both of you from devastation. So, although I am not opposed to these things, I do not think they are substitutes for good training, at least the basics, if only for safety.

The pulling is hard to tolerate and even harder to quickly train away, but start with a regular nylon collar and lead, and go for a training walk. When he pulls, stop walking until he circles back to your side. You can tap your leg to get him there, say "heel", and reward when he does. Begin walking again, and stop when he pulls. You might only get a few feet in a typical 30 minute training session. 

The failure most people make in "training" is that they simply do not. They believe that saying the command is sufficient, that the dog should just know what "Wait" or "Heel" means, and since they do not yet understand the word, they cannot associate it to the behavior. That's the secret sauce in effective training, to first teach the word and associate it consistently to their behavior so when you say the word, they actually know what you mean. Being a Vizsla, they will then obey b/c, you know, they adore us. But you have to do the work to get them there, the gentle leader is a short cut that doesn't teach anything it just has this neurological influence like acupuncture. Without it, they are bananas. An educated Vizsla is a mighty fine companion. Be a good teacher and help get him there.


----------



## Geoffb (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you - sage advice and much of this is covered in our weekly training classes (we are now on our second training programme and progressing well). When in normal training, we have the patience to follow the steps you mentioned. However, recently we have started our own training to complete the National 3 peaks and would like to take Bailey on the shorter duration training walks. The catch 22 is that we can't exercise and train ourselves when he's with us as we spend so much time standing still but seems a shame not to take him when we're on such lovely walks.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucy used Easy Walk harness by PetSafe up until about a week ago & we now transitioned to their 3 in 1 harness for running so that it doesn't go across the front of her shoulders. EasyWalk really helped us in the early stages of training. Good luck!


----------



## dmoffatt (May 22, 2018)

Hey there, first time posting. We really like the Blu-9 Balance Harness. We really like it because it is not restrictive at all to our dog running or her mobility and it gives you two options when walking your dog. The ring on the chest redirects the dog when they pull and if you want to go running or train your dog on leash in an open field you can attach it to the back. 

It has two options, 

1: You can have a quick buckle around their neck and body. Once you get this adjusted just right and after they get used to it you can train your pup to slip her head through the neck portion and then just buckle the back/stomach portion.

2: Once you train them on that and should you need a replacement piece, because you accidentally left it out and your dog may have used it as a chew toy, you can order the replacement harness with the only buckle on the back portion as your dog is now comfortable with the slip on over the head technique.

again its our go to but there area many options out there,

https://www.blue-9.com/shop/BalanceHarness/collars


----------

